
PSCX – PowerShell Community Extensions - nailer
https://github.com/Pscx/Pscx
======
nailer
This has been around for a while, I wanted to show HN because:

\- It's basically mandatory if you've got Unix skills and want to apply them
to Windows. Ctrl R, less, and a bunch of other mandatory bits and pieces.

\- The README was just updated with a full list of commands so you can see
everything it has to offer before you install it.

